# [JAVA] applet mit drawString mal kurz anhalten



## Transmitter (29. April 2003)

hi!

ich bastel gerade ein kleines applet und will das mittendrinn mal kurz anhalten.

also so ungefähr:

for schleife
  var.drawString ( "String", x, y );
  // hier will ich das programm kurz anhalten
  // delay und sleep klappt irgendwie nicht so richtig 
end for schleife

und sleep und delay hab ich schon probiert .. aber das ist irgendwie nur für threads? 
ich möchte das innerhalb von 
paint ( Graphics ) 
machen .. geht das irgendwie?

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. April 2003)

Servus!

Schau mal hier:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;


/*
 * myApplet.java
 *
 * Created on 29. April 2003, 19:26
 */

/**
 *
 * @author  Administrator
 */
public class myApplet extends java.applet.Applet implements Runnable{
    
    
    Thread myDaemon;
    boolean myDaemonSleep = false;
    int i = 0;
    
    public myApplet(){
        
    }
    /** Initialization method that will be called after the applet is loaded
     *  into the browser.
     */
    public void init() {
        this.setSize(320,240);
        //this.addMouseListener(this);
    }
    
    public void start(){
        
        System.out.println("START!");
        if(this.myDaemon == null){
            this.myDaemon = new Thread(this);
            this.myDaemon.start();
        }
    }
    
    public void paint(Graphics g){
        
        i = i%319;
        g.setColor(Color.black);
        g.fillRect(i,35,35,20);
        
        try {
            Thread.sleep(100);
            
            
        }catch (InterruptedException e){
        }
        
        i++;
        
    }
    
    public synchronized void stop() {
        
        myDaemon.stop();
        myDaemon = null;
    }
    
    public boolean mouseDown(java.awt.Event evt, int x, int y) {
        if (this.myDaemonSleep) myDaemon.resume();
        else myDaemon.suspend();
        
        this.myDaemonSleep = !this.myDaemonSleep;
        return true;
    }
    public void run() {
        Thread.currentThread().setPriority(Thread.MIN_PRIORITY);
        while(myDaemon != null) {
            repaint();
            
        }
    }
    
}
```

Gruss Tom


----------



## Transmitter (29. April 2003)

das ist aber mit threads .. übersteigt mein kleines programm auch ein wenig 

ne einfach methode gibts da nicht?


----------



## Christian Fein (29. April 2003)

Währe ne gute möglichkeit sich in Threads einzuarbeiten


----------



## Transmitter (29. April 2003)

kommt in meinem buch sowieso in 50 seiten drann .. das wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen 

aber wenns keine andere möglichkeit gibt, werde ich das programm erst noch mal auf eis legen


----------

